# All the boot types in the system (and a few that aren't there yet)



## davidk (7 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ha!! Try working where I work where we get to deal with every kind of boot out there ... holy crap over ... I say again ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Vern, would you mind enlightening us as to what all these boots are that I'm not entitled to? It's like there's a whole other world of footwear out there that I never knew existed...


----------



## armyvern (7 Apr 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> Vern, would you mind enlightening us as to what all these boots are that I'm not entitled to? It's like there's a whole other world of footwear out there that I never knew existed...



I'll try; then you can list all the ones I've missed.  

MkIIIs = Combat Boots
WWBs = Wet Weather Boots
BGPs = Boots, General Purpose
TCBs = Temperate Combat Boots
ACBs = Air Crew Boots
STBs = Steel Toed Boots (aka Safe T Boots ;D)
LMBs = Linemans Boots (aka Boots, climbers)
FFBs = Fire Fighters Boots (aka Boots, black & Yellow, big, and clumsy)
DBs = Desert Boots
STDBs = Steel Toed Desert Boots
BRCs = Boots, Rubber Clumsey (aka Oversboots, Combat)
VHHBs = Vern's High Heeled Boots (aka civilian purchase only boots)
...

Of course, there's still ankle boots, sea boots, blast boots, etc amongst others not listed ...

[Edit to add links to specific boots' threads]


----------



## Bzzliteyr (7 Apr 2008)

Well, no doubt a*boot* it, there are a lot of footwear choices in the forces...

/sorry, I had to do it...


----------



## danchapps (7 Apr 2008)

BECW-Boots Extreme Cold Weather (Muckluck)
SECW-Socks Extreme Cold Weather (Duffle sock)
CWWSB- Cold Wet Weather Safety Boot (Anti-fod)


It's an endless list of boot acronyms.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I prefer the term shoe slut, much as you gentlemen are referred to as kit sluts.
> 
> I do soooo love shoes ... and boots.



Hehehe,
Another thing we have in common!!.........I filled a garbage bag [under extreme duress from D9] to take to Value Village on the weekend as I was taking to much space on the shoe shelves.

I tried to use the "Well they are size 14 excuse", alas...... :crybaby:

Now all we need is to get you an original "Don Johnson" jacket.


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Now all we need is to get you an original "Don Johnson" jacket.



I don't have any "pastel" VHHBs (details below) to go with one, but I'll keep my eyes open. If I manage to find one --- next time: I get your pickles!!  ;D


----------



## BinRat55 (14 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'll try; then you can list all the ones I've missed.
> 
> ...STDBs = Steel Toed Desert Boots
> BRCs = Boots, Rubber Clumsey (aka Oversboots, Combat)
> ...



Holy Crap Vern!! How long does it take you to polish those, and do they go up higher that the garrison boot we used to wear with the SSF?


----------



## DirtyDog (14 Apr 2008)

TCBs?  are they CADPAT?

How much longer will the MkIIIs be in the system?  I was told in Pet I got one of the last pair in stores.


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2008)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> TCBs?  are they CADPAT?
> 
> How much longer will the MkIIIs be in the system?  I was told in Pet I got one of the last pair in stores.



Oh gawd ...

Search "TCB" or "Cadpat boot" and you'll probably come across the thread that this was split from.

Vern

Here we go ...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/50234.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/450.0.html


----------



## DirtyDog (14 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh gawd ...
> 
> Search "TCB" or "Cadpat boot" and you'll probably come across the thread that this was split from.
> 
> ...



I was famliar with those threads, just havn't checked in on them in awhile I suppose.

Unfortunately my time is short and I was just hoping for a quick and easy answer as to whether the CADPAT boots were a go and being issued.


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2008)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> I was famliar with those threads, just havn't checked in on them in awhile I suppose.
> 
> Unfortunately my time is short and I was just hoping for a quick and easy answer as to whether the CADPAT boots were a go and being issued.



It's footwear!! There are no quick and/or easy answers to be had!!  >


----------



## Jager (14 Apr 2008)

wow, Vern can you be any more vague  ;D


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2008)

Jager said:
			
		

> wow, Vern can you be any more vague  ;D



Vague!!?? I gave him 2 links ... and there are probably 10 more threads running on them too ...  :-[

Egads man. I spent the night in a bar. Wearing off the stress from this place...  >  ;D


----------



## Jager (14 Apr 2008)

I guess you didn't catch the scarcasim  :





Edited: Because I can't spelz  :


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2008)

Jager said:
			
		

> I guess you didn't catch the scarcasim  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess you failed to catch mine ... 'lil devil sign and big grin and all.

And, really -- I wasn't lying. I just took a young 22 year old out for drinks. He's fine. I didn't hurt him or anything. Cost me a hundred bucks ... but we both lived. Engineer type. Way too shy for this girl!! ;D


----------



## TCBF (14 Apr 2008)

- Ankle Boots
- Triple-soled, Fore and Aft Cleated Cerremonial Guard Ankle Boots
- Special Service Force Boots.  
- Shoes Mens Service Dress (Oxfords).
- Overshoes Dress.
- Shoes Gymnasium Canvas White, Ankle Height, Left and Right!  8)
- SnowSHOES!
- Overboots NBCD.


----------



## Jager (14 Apr 2008)

Duh, now I feel smart  :

I'll blame it on bad comms, yes thats it.....

Nice story about the bar, reminds me of when I met you a few years back (not that you'd remember me though)

anyways enough of my gibberish


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2008)

Shoes, women's service dress, black;
Shoes, women's service dress, white on white; 
Shoes, men's service dress, white on white;
Shoes, arctic, slipper type;
Shoes, gymnasium, grey, ugly; and
Shoes, gymnasium, green, uglier still.


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2008)

Jager said:
			
		

> Nice story about the bar, reminds me of when I met you a few years back (not that you'd remember me though)
> 
> anyways enough of my gibberish



Oh no!! Out with it!! Let's hear it.


----------



## TCBF (14 Apr 2008)

Jager said:
			
		

> ...Nice story about the bar, reminds me of when I met you a few years back (not that you'd remember me though)...



- Cheer up.  sometimes it is good not to be remembered in a bar.


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Cheer up.  sometimes it is good not to be remembered in a bar.



But, I may remember -- IF I hear the story!!


----------



## Jager (14 Apr 2008)

Ha, wasn't me in the bar  :-[

I met you at work so I don't think that you'd pick me out to easly from the untaimed masses you deal with all the time


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2008)

Jager said:
			
		

> Ha, wasn't me in the bar  :-[



OK so you didn't meet me in a bar. That's not unusual -- I don't frequent bars (never been in one in my life actually).  ;D

So, where did you meet me --- and was I mean??  >


----------



## Jager (14 Apr 2008)

Nope, you where quite nice (unlike your normal self  ), and you where tearing into someone for there stupidity without them even really relizaing it, and afterwards you where nice to me  >


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2008)

Jager said:
			
		

> Nope, you where quite nice (unlike your normal self  ), and you where tearing into someone for there stupidity without them even really relizaing it, and afterwards you where nice to me  >



Well, if I was nice and pleasant with you -- it would have been because you deserved it.

If I was in mean nasty Sgt/WO handing "shit" out covertly (dependant upon the time-frame) mode -- it would have been because that person deserved it.

I can seperate the two. I'll assume this occured at clothing stores?? Either that, or I recall a time I kicked someone off an honour guard because they looked like shit --- with a get off this damn parade square kind of nice comment.  >


----------



## Jager (14 Apr 2008)

It was at clothing stores, and I'll never forget   :

I guess I should stop hijacking the thread  

so, is there a replacement for the Jungle Boot that they took out? Or nothing as of yet


----------



## NL_engineer (14 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I guess you failed to catch mine ... 'lil devil sign and big grin and all.
> 
> And, really -- I wasn't lying. I just took a young 22 year old out for drinks. He's fine. I didn't hurt him or anything. Cost me a hundred bucks ... but we both lived. Engineer type. Way too shy for this girl!! ;D



hey I had to do way to much fighting with some nice  > people in D59 today  :



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> -- I don't frequent bars (never been in one in my life actually).  ;D



no not at all  ;D :cheers:


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2008)

Jager said:
			
		

> It was at clothing stores, and I'll never forget   :
> 
> I guess I should stop hijacking the thread
> 
> so, is there a replacement for the Jungle Boot that they took out? Or nothing as of yet



Way to bring it back on topic!!!

Jungle boots are still in the system:

(I think though -- and I could be wrong --- the official terminology is "Boots, Extreme Hot Weather")


Boot, Jungle, black on black; and
Boot Jungle, green on black.

Oh yeah!!

And then there's those:

Boots, ankle, hush puppies, desert, suede; and
Sandals, tropical, brown (for you sailor types!!).


----------



## Jager (14 Apr 2008)

OK, Last I heard they where being phased out (but things change all the time

So, is there a difference between the new desert boot, and the one that was issued in 2000?


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2008)

Jager said:
			
		

> OK, Last I heard they where being phased out (but things change all the time
> 
> So, is there a difference between the new desert boot, and the one that was issued in 2000?



Ohhh ... now over to desert boots.

Well, they have vibram soles now ... and are not as narrow cut over the arch of the foot, the tongue is attached to the sides rather rather than free-floating ... they, apparently, still suck.


----------



## Jager (14 Apr 2008)

and I can't think of any other boots at the moment, or wait can I...

Is there a better option than the muckluks (for winter, when its cold), they destroy my feet, and everyone else's that I know


----------



## aesop081 (14 Apr 2008)

Aircrew boots ?


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Aircrew boots ?



Read!!  >

Already listed waaaaay back here ...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/72780/post-697662.html#msg697662


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Apr 2008)

Spider Boots  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (14 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Read!!  >
> 
> Already listed waaaaay back here ...
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/72780/post-697662.html#msg697662



Yeah...not those ones


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yeah...not those ones



OK then:

ACB, other type.

How's that??  ;D


(aka Boots, Fliers)


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2008)

Jager said:
			
		

> and I can't think of any other boots at the moment, or wait can I...
> 
> Is there a better option than the muckluks (for winter, when its cold), they destroy my feet, and everyone else's that I know



The mukluks are what we have for arctic/winter footwear.

Make sure that they fit you well; if they're too loose (the duffle socks) -- go in and exchange them. Also, make sure that you've got both the inserts (felt & mesh) in your mukluk. That's about all I can offer up.

I've not had a problem with mine, but I do recall a few incidents where we've had troops come in to exchange them for smaller. A few mind you.


----------



## Jager (15 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> The mukluks are what we have for arctic/winter footwear.
> 
> Make sure that they fit you well; if they're too loose (the duffle socks) -- go in and exchange them. Also, make sure that you've got both the inserts (felt & mesh) in your mukluk. That's about all I can offer up.
> 
> I've not had a problem with mine, but I do recall a few incidents where we've had troops come in to exchange them for smaller. A few mind you.



Figured as much, they fit quite well, I find that my ankle rolls way to much, and as such I've hurt it a few time. Meh, at least my feet have never been cold, so far


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2008)

Jager said:
			
		

> Figured as much, they fit quite well, I find that my ankle rolls way to much, and as such I've hurt it a few time. Meh, at least my feet have never been cold, so far



I guarantee you that someone (probably of the old dinosaur type  >) here has a trick to solve that problem for you.

Not I; I just pull the laces as nice and tight as I can get them, putting them through that damn tab on the back heel of the boot and wrapping up around my ankles ... kind of like ballet shoes ...  :-\

I'm now getting visuals of me in a tutu -- it's not pretty at all.


----------



## Jager (15 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I guarantee you that someone (probably of the old dinosaur type  >) here has a trick to solve that problem for you.
> 
> Not I; I just pull the laces as nice and tight as I can get them, putting them through that damn tab on the back heel of the boot and wrapping up around my ankles ... kind of like ballet shoes ...  :-\
> 
> I'm now getting visuals of me in a tutu -- it's not pretty at all.



Funny that, thats how I already lace them, only way I knew how (at least thats how I thought you 'HAD' to lace them =) ) Guess its just me running around, and jumping of veh, and such.... oh well, winter is only 8 months of the year  :


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2008)

Jager said:
			
		

> Funny that, thats how I already lace them, only way I knew how (at least thats how I thought you 'HAD' to lace them =) ) Guess its just me running around, and jumping of veh, and such.... oh well, winter is only 8 months of the year  :



Which is why I said "not I" in response to be able to solve your dilemma for you. That's how I wear mine, and so far (20 years later) I haven't had an issue with them ... so I'm not changing mine. They work for me like that.

Someone on here though MUST have dealt with this before and can possibly recommend something I'm sure.

Anyone?? Guys?? Bueller??


----------



## Bzzliteyr (15 Apr 2008)

Vern, I must admit the locally purchased Haix P6 (P9?) boots they bought for me were very nice and their soles survived without much sign of use after 7 months in country.

Of course, that reply is to what the last post on my page 2 had.. before I noticed there was a page 3 and typed up my reply.

As for Mukluks, I find if they are too tight they tend to restrict blood flow and make my feet colder.  I have issues with my extremities getting cold and suprisingly it makes a big difference for my feet.  Lacing them for me is as per normal footwear, wrapped around the body of the boot several times in a criss cross pattern to the top and tied off.


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Vern, I must admit the locally purchased Haix P6 (P9?) boots they bought for me were very nice and their soles survived without much sign of use after 7 months in country.
> 
> Of course, that reply is to what the last post on my page 2 had.. before I noticed there was a page 3 and typed up my reply.
> 
> As for Mukluks, I find if they are too tight they tend to restrict blood flow and make my feet colder.  I have issues with my extremities getting cold and suprisingly it makes a big difference for my feet.  Lacing them for me is as per normal footwear, wrapped around the body of the boot several times in a criss cross pattern to the top and tied off.



Glad to hear that your boots worked!! Yay!!  

As for your mukluks ... like a ballerina eh? I'm seeing hints of that in you!!  ;D


----------



## DiverMedic (15 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Sandals, tropical, brown (for you sailor types!!).



Ahh, finally something for the sailors.  Can't believe that no one has mentioned those awful sea boots that used to be issued and are surely still in the system.

DM


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2008)

DiverMedic said:
			
		

> Ahh, finally something for the sailors.  *Can't believe that no one has mentioned those awful sea boots that used to be issued and are surely still in the system.*
> DM



Ahem ...



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'll try; then you can list all the ones I've missed.
> 
> MkIIIs = Combat Boots
> WWBs = Wet Weather Boots
> ...



 I would _never_ forget the Navy!!  >


----------



## DiverMedic (15 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ahem ...
> 
> I would _never_ forget the Navy!!  >



Missed that one.  Just curious tho, are those old "sea boots" that were more like a shitty steel toe shoe actually still in the system or did they get tossed when the navy switched to the work boot style?


----------



## armyvern (15 Apr 2008)

DiverMedic said:
			
		

> Missed that one.  Just curious tho, are those old "sea boots" that were more like a shitty steel toe shoe actually still in the system or did they get tossed when the navy switched to the work boot style?



There are still some in the system. I've actually had to order some up for a couple of sailors who found that the new type weren't working for them.

Hmmm ... there seems to be an ongoing theme with footwear and it working for some/not for others ...

Boot allowance, boot allowance, boot allowance. (Quite like "beetlejuice X 3" -- I wonder if it will eventually work).


----------



## DirtyDog (15 Apr 2008)

Jager said:
			
		

> and I can't think of any other boots at the moment, or wait can I...
> 
> Is there a better option than the muckluks (for winter, when its cold), they destroy my feet, and everyone else's that I know


http://www.overshoe.com/


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> There are still some in the system. I've actually had to order some up for a couple of sailors who found that the new type weren't working for them.
> 
> Hmmm ... there seems to be an ongoing theme with footwear and it working for some/not for others ...
> 
> Boot allowance, boot allowance, boot allowance. (Quite like "beetlejuice X 3" -- I wonder if it will eventually work).



Time will tell Vern


----------



## sigtech (15 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> There are still some in the system. I've actually had to order some up for a couple of sailors who found that the new type weren't working for them.
> 
> Hmmm ... there seems to be an ongoing theme with footwear and it working for some/not for others ...
> 
> Boot allowance, boot allowance, boot allowance. (Quite like "beetlejuice X 3" -- I wonder if it will eventually work).



God that would be great, a Boot Allowance, (Vern now try clicking your heals together 3 times and say Boot Allowance that if the beetlejuice method didn't work  ;D)


----------

